# Costume shoe help



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I think they would work great. Not sure how comfortable, but beauty over pain right?


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I see more of a victorian style pointed toe, button up shoe/boot for the costume. I think the platform on the toe of the Electra makes the boot look too modern for the costume.


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

I second what DeathDealer suggested.

How are you going to make the top hat?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Jackielantern said:


> I think they would work great. Not sure how comfortable, but beauty over pain right?


Yes beauty over pain 

Death, I do like the Victorian idea...gonna have to look for that. I was also trying to stay in a decent price range and also something I could wear to work.

Update: Unfortunately not finding any Victorian style boots for under $50...

Although I think I may be looking for a more sexy gothic shoe...


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Do you have a Ross store near you? I was in one yesterday and they had some pretty gothic looking pointy boots there.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

No, there are none in IL.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

What about starting with one of these and making an extention out of vinyl to make them knee high?

http://www.amazon.com/Victorian-Pat...=sr_1_3/103-4803029-7139848?ie=UTF8&s=apparel
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...3-4803029-7139848?ie=UTF8&n=1036592&s=apparel

You may want to try looking here, if you want to go with the gothic boot.
http://www.cryoflesh.com

What is your costume from?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you DeathDealer. I'm looking for something that if I spend about $40 on I'll wear them other times in the year....I know, I'm being difficult.

Thanks for the link for the gothic stuff, although my feet hurt just looking at some of those heels LOL

I did go into Hot Topic yesterday and they didn't have anything good.


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

The victorian lace up boot was pretty popular in the 80s. Maybe you could find some in a thrift store somewhere for cheap, so if you don't ever use them again, it's not a big deal. I happen to have a pair I saved from my high school days (*gasp*) just for costume purposes! 

However, if you want something under $40, check out these:

http://fashionbug.charmingshoppes.c...roduct_id=FS001872&stlcmpid=120018265&qcat=FS


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you all.

I think I will check out a thrift store or something. I do like the shoes on Amazon a lot, may get those anyways LOL


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

MrsMyers666,
check out E bay,They have vintage shoes,like Granny lace up boots.
http://clothing.search.ebay.com/vin...trefZC12QQfromZR41QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsacatZ110

Good prices too.



~Dee~


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

*Victorian Shoe*

Not sure if this is the look your going for, but they are victorian & under $50

http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=20070&PCatID=Search+Results&ccatid=shoes

(Hope this link works, not quite sure what I'm doing


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

Personally, I think these  would ROCK with that outfit... I love the heel, they look rather gothic/witch-like AND they're sexy. AAAAANNNNNDDDD they're only $37.49 on Amazon (there is a similar pair for $29.99!). They would work for other costumes, too, if you ever want to be a pirate or a witch.

By the way, I have GOT to see this costume when you're done with it!!


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

I ordered myself a pair of these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Victorian-Boot-2Tone-BK-Faux-Leather-Fabric-Granny-7-8_W0QQitemZ230024886454QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I think they will work for your outfit and I must say they really are comfy. They also look great with a pair of jeans so you can get more use out of them.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you all so much....so many to chose from. I probably should have mentioned from the beginning I like shoes a lot.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Just found these on ebay.....$14.99 plus shipping!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tie-Fashion-Sne...hZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


Dee


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank LilsheDevil, I wish they were boots though. 

I found these, has a little victorian look yet still cool and modern, opinions?
Here


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

MrsMyers666 said:


> Thank LilsheDevil, I wish they were boots though.
> 
> I found these, has a little victorian look yet still cool and modern, opinions?
> Here


Ooo, I dig those muchly! Might have to snag a pair for myself!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

MrsMyers666,
Ohhh, I like them for myself,Although they are not in white,I am looking for an Ice Queen style.My kids think I shuld get something like platforms(Geeesh)!




~Dee~


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I liked them a lot as well, I want shoes I can wear other times and thought these were a nice compromise.

Dee, I tried looking for white boots on there, doesn't seem like they have white boots. Have you checked Amazon?


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

No I haven't tried looking on Amazon yet,I am still trying to figure out what type(shoes or boots) I want to go with,I am basically stumped,I wanted to wear all white so thats why I thought I would be an Ice Queen,My son bought me a nice white cape,figured I better use it this Halloween or I will never hear the end of it...lol
I am off to Amazon..........Thanks



~Dee~


----------



## alexina (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd still look on Ebay. Last year I bought a pair of purple boots for $8.00 , including shipping. They were so comfy, I danced all night! Wore them to work, too. Good hunting!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not the biggest fan of eBay, but I may take a look, thank you alexina.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

So guess what....I found shoes in my closet that may work, who knew (I said I had a shoe problem, good thing I looked through them). 

They are knee high, they can be comfortable. They have a pointy toe, 3 inch heel, and thin buckles on the side I think 3 going up the shoe. Similar to these

I also started working on the jacket, took a jacket I already have that has 1 button and bought black pillow cases for $6 and am making tails out of that. I finished half of a tail and it's looking pretty good and so I don't ruin the jacket I'll probably safety pin the tails on (using a lot of pins), may get the jacket done this week, then time to figure out the hat, although Party City had a cool hat for about $14, just need to replace the red bow with purple.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

loved the costume....where'd you find it?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you! Well I found that pic last November. I wish I remembered where I got it from exactly to give credit to whomever.

I am using clothes I have already and a jacket I have and sewing pieces together for the jacket. I made tails, the collar and cuffs and will pin it with many safety pins to the jacket so I don't ruin the jacket. I don't have a sewing machine and wasn't going to buy one just for this so it's all been hand sewn the pieces. I will hopefully be wearing this costume on October 21 if I can finish it by then.


----------

